#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Essstörungen..... >

## Zahnfee75

Möchte als allererstes gerne sagen, das mir dieses Forum hier sehr gut gefällt.  :ta_clap:  Auch wenn ich noch nicht viele Beiträge geschrieben habe, habe ich dennoch sehr viel gelesen gestöbert gesucht. Was mir auffällt- es sei denn ich bin blind gewesen- ist, das es speziell zu dem Thema Essstörungen noch nicht wirklich viel zu lesen gibt. Denke, das es viele Leute geben könnte, die sich dafür interessieren würden, die jedoch irgendwie eine Hemmschwelle haben, um es offen und als erstes anzusprechen.
Essstörungen sind nach wie vor "aktuell", Dunkelziffer hoch, da das Verständnis zum Erkennen dieser Erkrankung vielleicht nicht präsent ist. 
Also, falls die Eröffnung dieses Themas hier nicht reingehören sollte, verschiebt mich ruhig. Mir erschien es als richtiges Eckchen, wusste nicht, ob es zu den anderen Themengebieten passt.... 
Seid lieb gegrüsst.
Fee   :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Zahnfee, 
schön dass es dir bei uns gefällt :s_thumbup: 
Dieses Thema hatten wir, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wirklich noch nicht. Und hier ist es perfekt aufgehoben :d_smily_tooth: 
Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit Essstörungen oder gibt es Betroffene in deinem näheren Umfeld?

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Zahnfee, möchte dich auch herzlich willkommen heissen.. finde das Thema auch wichtig und bin gespannt was da so kommt.. ..was mich betrifft, erzähl ich dann spätermal viel Freude hier und :s_rose_for_u_cut:  :shy_flower:  :ta_clap:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo, 
finde das Thema auch sehr wichtig, darum werde mich jetzt einfach mal "outen", in der Hoffnung, dass dies andere Betroffene ermutigt, darüber zu sprechen.  
Ich litt unter der Essstörung Bulimie. Die Erkrankung begann als ich 14 oder 15 war. Zu der Zeit ging ich auf ein Mädchengymnasium. Ich glaube rückblickend sagen zu können, dass alle schlanker sein wollten, als sie waren. Das gängige Schönheitsideal zu der Zeit war Twiggy, ein Magermodel.
Begonnen hat alles damit, dass ich abnehmen wollte. Ich wog bei einer Größe von 1,68m so 58,59 kg. Habe mich dann auf 56, 57kg runtergehungert. Da war aber lange Zeit ein Gewichtsstop. Ich habe immer gern gegessen. Da ich nach einer Lösung gesucht habe, essen zu dürfen ohne Zuzunehmen, habe ich diese in der Möglichkeit gefunden, mich Gegessenem durch herbeigeführtes Erbrechen zu entledigen.
Es gab auf dem Mädchengymnasium auch Magersüchtige. Diese waren eigentlich mein "Vorbild". Ich hätte zu der Zeit gerne so ausgesehen, wie diese Mädchen.
Gedanklich habe ich dieses spezielle Aussehen immer mit der größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit kombiniert, dass dies primär bei meiner Mutter dazu führen würde, dass sie mich "mehr" lieben würde.
Zum besseren Verständnis möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich im Schatten meines ein Jahr älteren Bruders, der chronisch krank war, aufgewachsen bin. Krankheitsbedingt, mußte sich meine Mutter viel um meinen Bruder kümmern. Ich war eher ein aufgewecktes, sportliches und gesundheitlich robustes Kind. Sorgen mußte sich meine Mutter eigentlich nicht um mich machen. Ich bin aber immer mit dem Gefühl aufgewachsen, (habe dies auch mit ca fünf Jahren meiner Mutter gegenüber so erwähnt) dass meine Mutter meinen Bruder "lieber" hatte.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die Ess-brechsucht zu meiner Zeit schon einen lateinischen Namen hatte, von meiner Mutter wurde sie eher als "Marotte" gewertet. Gewichtsmäßig bin ich nie in Bereiche abgerutscht, die Anlass zur Sorge gegeben hätten. Natürlich waren meine Zähne ziemlich schnell ruiniert, habe aber damals da noch keinen Zusammenhang gesehen.
Die Erkrankung hat sich bei mir von "allein" wieder zurückgebildet, als ich durch Wohnortwechsel, zur Aufnahme eines Studiums, sozusagen abgenabelt war.
Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist auch ein Schulwechsel, den ich zu Beginn der 12. Klasse vorgenommen hatte. Ich war dann auf einem gemischten Gymnasium. Hier herrschte überhaupt kein "Schlankheitswahn". 
Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## SabiMa

beginnend mit der Pubertaet wurde ich etwas molliger und habe als Teenager ziemlich viel darunter gelitten. Ich wollte natuerlich abnehmen und schlank sein wie die andere Maedchen in meinem Alter, aber habe ziemlich viele Filme gesehen und Reportagen, die die Geschichten von bulimiekranke Jugendliche erzaehlten. Fand ich immer schrecklich und daher habe ich nie versucht mir den Finger ins Hals zu stecken. Ich habe jetzt immer noch nicht mein Traumgewicht erreicht, aber anstatt krank zu sein, lieber ein bisschen molliger. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich einen anderen Erfahrungsbericht auf http://www.imedo.de/community/stories/show/74-lernen gelesen und kann mir nicht vorstellen wieviele Jugendliche unter diese schreckliche Krankheit leiden. Maedels lernt euren Koerper zu lieben, denn niemand ist perfekt!!!  :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## lucy230279

@sabima   

> Maedels lernt euren Koerper zu lieben, denn niemand ist perfekt!!!

 Ich danke dir für diese Aussage, das ist absolut richtig. :s_thumbup:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Meine Große (knapp 14) hat das mal durch die Blume angedeutet, das sie sich ein bisschen zu hmm mollig fühlt. _Finde ich nicht, aber das ist die Meinung vom Papa!_ 
Ich hab ihr gesagt dass dies überhaupt nicht stimmt! 
Ausserdem können nicht alle dünn oder gar dürr sein und das irgendwann einer kommt der sie so nimmt wie sie ist.
Mit alle ihren den "liebenswerten" Ecken und Kanten.

----------


## Stine

> Meine Große (knapp 14) hat das mal durch die Blume angedeutet, das sie sich ein bisschen zu hmm mollig fühlt.

 Bei mir ist es meine Kleine (gerade 13), die diese Aussage macht.
Sie war recht mollig und íst in den letzten Wochen in die Höhe geschossen (man konnte fast zusehen....). 
Jetzt hat sie ein bisschen Speck auf den Hüften, ist in meinen (und auch in anderen Augen) Augen auf keinen Fall zu dick. 
Sie sieht das natürlich nicht so - schliesslich kann ihre Freundin bei gleicher Körpergrösse T-Shirts und Hosen eine Nummer kleiner kaufen.....
Auch eine Diät hat sie schon erwähnt, aber wir haben mit ihr ausführlich darüber gesprochen.
Abschreckend für sie ist auch die 13-jährige Tochter einer Arbeitskollegin, die seit nunmehr 6 Monaten in der Psychatrie lebt, nachdem sie bei einer Grösse von 1,65 m mit 42 kg!!!!! in die Klinik eingeliefert wurde.
Auf alle Fälle ist das ein ganz sensibles Thema. Zumal man wohl nicht sofort merkt, wenn das eigene Kind davon betroffen ist....wenn man es bemerkt, ist es schon zu spät. Also Augen auf!
Vielleicht erfahre ich ja noch mehr Einzelheiten von meiner Kollegin, dann kann ich noch ein wenig berichten!

----------


## Irma12345

Ich gehöre  zu den Menschen,deren BMI Wert über 40 ist . Natürlich weiß ich,wie ungesund das ist. Natürlich will ich auch abnehmen...und das schon sehr sehr lange. Mit 12 Jahren habe ich die ersten Apettitzügler bekommen und (fast) alles an Diäten probiert,was so am Markt ist. Ich habe bestimmt im Laufe meines Lebens das Gewicht eines kleinen Elefanten abgenommen ...und immer wieder zu. Nach jeder Diät hatte ich mehr Pfunde.
Inzwischen weiß ich ,dass ich suchtmäßig esse,bin wohl sowas,wie ein Schokoholiker  Was ich inzwischen weiß ,ist :1."ich darf nicht"-bewirkt das Gegenteil . Wenn ich mir selber Schokolade verbiete,kriege ich erst Recht Heißhunger.2.ich muß mehr essen und regelmäßiger . Mehr an Obst ,Gemüse,Salat. Dann bin ich satt und der Heißhunger hat weniger Chancen.
Theoretisch klingt das doch schon mal gut,oder? Wenn es mir gut geht,halte ich mich auch daran . Aber sobald ich gefrustet bin.....ist das Essen stärker ,wie ich .Dann verliere ich regelrecht die Kontrolle

----------


## sapientia

@irma - meine Mutter hatte sowas auch mal. Bei ihr hat dann der Arzt gesehen, das das die Drühsen am wahrscheinlichsten sein täten. Vielleicht gehst du mal zum Doktor und lässt gucken, ob die Drühsen dran Schuld sein könnten an deiner Schokoladenesssucht. 
Liebe Grüße, 
Deine Sap.  :jumps_rope:

----------


## lucy230279

@sapientia, 
welche drüsen meinst du denn?

----------


## sapientia

@lucy: na ich mein hormindrüsen 
lg sap

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ sap,
vll geht das etwas genauer als nur Hormondrüsen, du hast dich sicherlich verschrieben, oder? 
Jede Sucht stellt eine Krankheit dar und wird wie folgt definiert:  _Unter Sucht versteht man ein bestimmtes Verhaltensmuster, das mit einem unwiderstehlichen, wachsenden Verlangen nach einem bestimmten Gefühls- und Erlebniszustand beschrieben wird.                                               
Grundsätzlich kann jeder Mensch süchtig werden. Da Sucht nicht auf den Umgang mit bestimmten Stoffen beschränkt ist, kann jede Form menschlichen Verhaltens zur Sucht werden (z.B. Magersucht, Eßsucht, Arbeitssucht, Spielsucht, unkontrolliertes Verlangen nach sexueller Befriedigung). 
Jede Sucht entsteht über den Prozess: Erfahrung - Wiederholung - Gewöhnung (Missbrauch)._

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Patientenschubser, 
danke erst mal für die Definition von Sucht. 
Die von Irma geschilderte Essstörung (Verlangen nach Süßem) würde ich aber auch mit einer Pilzerkrankung in Verbindung bringen können, dann wäre sie nicht primär psychisch, sondern organisch bedingt.
Wie gelange ich zu dieser Verbindung. Ich habe mich aus familiären Anlaß mal näher mit Pilzerkrankungen beschäftigt.
Der bekannteste Vertreter ist da Candida Albicans. Diese Pilze "ernähren" sich von Zucker. Erschreckend fand ich, dass sie diesen sogar "anfordern" können.
Ich habe im net viel rumgelesen. Betroffene Menschen schilderten diesen Heißhunger auf Süßes, der dann aber mit Gewichtsproblemen einherging. Eine Lösung im Sinne von Gewichtsabnahme gelang dann automatisch, wenn sie diesen Pilz loswurden. Da aber im allgemeinen eine derartige Pilzbelastung noch mit recht allgemeinen anderen Symptomen einhergeht, könnte man zumindest mal in diese Richtung schauen. 
Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ein BMI von 40 (!) kommt nicht von ungefähr. Sagt Irma ja selber:  

> Inzwischen weiß ich ,dass ich suchtmäßig esse,bin wohl sowas,wie ein Schokoholiker

 Einen Pilz würde ich von Grundsätzlich auschliessen.  

> Candida albicans ist *nur in Ausnahmefällen* der Verursacher von Beschwerden. Bei 60 – 80 % der Menschen ist er auf der Haut und/oder im Magen-Darm-Trakt, vom Mund bis zum Enddarm nachzuweisen. Er spielt meist eine *unauffällige Rolle* im Bakterien-Pilz-Milieu. 
>  Bei *schwer erkrankten Patienten*, z.B. Tumorkranken, Aids oder Schwerverletzten mit Zusammenbruch oder Schädigung des Immunsystems kann es zu einer Candidabesiedlung der Lunge oder anderer innerer Organe kommen. Dies stellt eine schwere internistische Herausforderung dar und muss intensiv in einer Klinik behandelt werden. Aufgrund der Bedingungen in einem Krankenhaus mit vielen solchen Patienten auf engem Raum, der Gabe hochdosierter Antibiotika und dem Einsatz von Kathetern und Schläuchen stellt die Candidose auf Intensivstationen ein erhebliches Problem dar, Candida albicans zählt zu den Hospitalkeimen.

 Quelle 
Deine Theorie müsste dann einen Tumor, AIDS... voraussetzten....
Hefepilze ernähren sich klar von Zucker... ist aber für Übergewichtige eine "tolle" Ausrede... 
Eine (Langfristige-)Therapie mit Sport und Ernährungsumstellung wird sicherlich einen Erfolg bringen, wenn auch nicht von heute auf morgen.
Dazu muss der Betreffende aber bereit sein.
Wie eben jeder "Süchtige" die Notwendigkeit der Entziehung einsehen muss, sonst ist das Ganze bereits zu beginn zum scheitern verurteilt.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## kiki

@irma……..was mich erschreckt ist das du mit 12 schon appetitzügler zu dir genommen hast … zu dir nehmen durftest .!!!  Warum versuchts du es nicht mal mit einer ernährungsberatung oder psychologischen hilfe? , sie könnten dich aus deinem heutigem essverhalten (mit deiner unterstützung) rausholen und dir bei einer sinnvollen ernährungsumstellen helfen.  ärger ,stress,streit und kummer mit essen (süßigkeiten)zu kompensieren ist nur eine „gehaltvolle" ersatzbefriedigung und keine lösung der wirklichen ursache .  
lg kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo Kiki
Ich durfte diese Apettitzügler nicht nehmen,ich musste. Aus Protest habe ich dann noch mehr gegessen.
Was die fachliche Hilfe betrifft ...ich habe bereits mehrere Therapien gemacht , kombiniert mit Ernährungsberatung .(die erste vor jetzt 23 Jahren) Dadurch bin ich immerhin jetzt so weit,dass ich nicht  noch weiter zunehme.
Meine Hoffnung ist es,durch eine Hypnosetherapie (gerade gestartet) irgendwann auch einmal auf Normalgewicht zu kommen.
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

hallo monika , 
...aus welchem grund ( wenn du es sagen möchtest )mußtest du mit 12 schon appetitzügler nehmen ?.hattest du  damals bereits mit frust-essen reagiert ? 
liebe grüße kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Ich habe bereits als Kleinkind mit frust-essen reagiert. Vor allem Süßigkeiten waren nie sicher vor mir,sogut sie auch versteckt waren. Und wenn nichts da war, habe ich eben Zucker pur gegessen . (Meine ersten Erinnerungen reichen da zurück,bis in ein Alter von ca 5 Jahren)
Daher war ich auch schon früh pummelig. Mein Gefühl sagte aber immer ,ich bin kugelrund. Es gab in der Teeniezeit sogar Zeiten in denen ich schlank war. Aber selbst da fühlte ich mich fett.
Eigentlich war dieses Frust-essen  etwas ,was ich ursprünglich von meiner Mutter übernommen hatte . Sie hielt ihr Gewicht jedoch mit immer wieder Diäten halbwegs normal ,hatte aber aber stets leichte Gewichtsprobleme. Diese Probleme wollte sie mir wohl ersparen und verabreichte mir die Apettitzügler. 
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

..dies sagt einiges aus.
 was erwartest du von der hypnose?  
lg kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Ich erhoffe mir ,herauszufinden , warum ich immer wieder in Depressionen und Ängste hineinrutsche . Wenn es mir gut geht,muss ich nicht essen 
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

darf ich fragen wie alt deine kinder sind ?
kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Mein Sohn ist jetzt 27 Jahre ,meine Tochter ist 26 Jahre (ich habe ihr die Essstörung auch wieder weitergegeben)
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

....nun da sind sie ja schon mal aus dem gröbsten raus  :Grin:  ... 
wer macht denn bei dir die hypnosetherapie ? 
kiki

----------


## Irma12345

www.hypnoseraum.de 
Ich habe da eigentlich ein ganz gutes Gefühl,war allerdings erst 1 mal da.
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

...sicherlich haben sie dich gut aufgeklärt . 
kiki

----------


## Irma12345

was meinst du ?

----------


## kiki

"Es werden seelische Prozesse gefördert, die dem Patienten einen Zugang zu seinem unbewussten Potential eröffnen und eine eigene Neuorientierung im Unbewussten in Gang setzen kann" 
dies sollte dir bekannt sein ,mit all seinen positiven und negativen seiten. 
kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da auch unangenehme Gefühle auftauchen .Aber ich bin bald 50 Jahre . Ich will nicht mein ganzes Leben mit Ängsten,Depressionen und (Fr)essen zubringen . Einen anderen Weg sehe ich im Moment nicht.
Oder hast du einen Tipp,was ich noch tun könnte?
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

....es ist schon gut wenn du letztendlich deine depressionen und ängste an den kragen willst .
mein gedanke war nur ,das bei einer hypnosetherapie,...im nachhinein eine behandlung eines psychologen von vorteil ist . 
lg kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Ja, vielleicht .Wie gesagt,ich war erst 1 mal dort.
Ich denke, mit Verhaltenstherapie komme ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter.Ich hatte dann einige Termine bei einem tiefenpsychologisch arbeitenden Therapeuten. Er meinte aber,ich wäre bei ihm nicht richtig und hat mich zu einer Analytikerin geschickt . Aber die meinte, ich wäre bei ihr auch falsch .
So bin ich dann bei der Hypnosetherapie gelandet. Wenn es zu heftig werden sollte, muß ich weitersehn
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

*Zitat* *.....ich hatte dann einige Termine bei einem tiefenpsychologisch arbeitenden Therapeuten. Er meinte aber,ich wäre bei ihm nicht richtig und hat mich zu einer Analytikerin geschickt . Aber die meinte, ich wäre bei ihr auch falsch .*  ........sie haben doch sicher auch  gesagt warum du bei ihnen nicht richtig bist .  liebe grüße kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Ja,also...der tiefenpsychologisch arbeitende Therapeut meinte,ich bräuchte eine Therapie,die über mehrere Jahre läuft . Die Krankenkassen würden bei ihm,wegen der Therapieart, nicht genügend Stunden übernehmen
Eine analytische Therapie würde über mehrere Jahre übernommen werden. Allerdings war die Therapeutin der Meinung,ich würde das nicht durchstehen. Es würde zu tief gehen und das könnte ich nicht aushalten.
Nun wohne ich am Land und hier habe ich nicht so groß die Auswahl an Therapieplätzen . 
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

@monika.....diese therapien die du nanntest ,wurden sie von einen psychologen vermittelt oder hast du sie selber immer gesucht ?

----------


## Irma12345

den 1 ten habe ich mir selbst gesucht ...der hat mich dann an NR 2 weitervermittelt
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

......wurdest du noch nie von einem arzt überwiesen ?

----------


## Irma12345

Meine Hausärztin schreibt mir zwar die Überweisung ....aber gesucht hab ich bisher immer alleine.Sie ist klasse,in allen Bereichen,die den Körper betreffen . Sie unterstützt mich auch bei den psychischen Problemen,soweit sie kann.Aber ich glaube,mit dem Thema ist sie auch etwas überfordert
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

........das deine ärztin dich unterstützt ist schon mal viel wert.
 nun wünsche  ich dir für deine weitere therapie alles erdenklich gut . 
liebe grüße kiki

----------


## Irma12345

Ich Danke Dir .War schön mit Dir zu schreiben
LG Monika

----------


## kiki

ich bin ja hier :zl_gool_luck_cut:

----------


## SabiMa

Hallo Zusammen,
ich schon wieder! Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ganz kurz ueber mich erzaehlt. Weil ich schon als Teenager ein bisschen mollig war, habe ich oft Diaeten ausprobiert... aber mit 13 sollte man keine Diaeten machen, sondern den Alter geniessen. Ich habe gelesen, dass eure Maedchen darunter leiden, dass sie nicht schlank sind, aber bitte keine Diaeten!!! Ich will nichts mehr davon hoeren und versuche mich gesund zu ernaehren und Sport zu treiben... ab und zu auch ein bisschen Schoko oder Torte.   :k_tongue_1:

----------


## Irma12345

hi SabiMa
Du hast recht, in diesem Alter sollte das Wort Diät noch ein Fremdwort sein. Aber in unserer Gesellschaft ist Aussehen,Gewicht etc. ein Riesenthema. Schau dir doch mal die werbung an. Das bekommen doch auch Kinder mit . Und wenn dann nicht eine Mama oder sonst jemand hinter dem Kind steht , es stärkt ,ihm sagt:"Du bist ok,wie du bist"...dann rutscht es sicher schnell in die erste Diät...Vor allem in der Pubertät
LG Monika

----------


## SabiMa

Hi Irma,
du hast Recht! Die Gesellschaft ist leider schuld daran, aber auch die Medien und die ganze Fast Food Industrie. Die Supermaerkte sind voll von Suessigkeiten und bei McDonalds gibt es sogar Menues fuer Kinder  :Sad:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hi Irma,
> du hast Recht! Die Gesellschaft ist leider schuld daran, aber auch die Medien und die ganze Fast Food Industrie. Die Supermaerkte sind voll von Suessigkeiten und bei McDonalds gibt es sogar Menues fuer Kinder

 
*heul* Alle sind schuld bloß man selber nicht? 
Das finde ich schon sehr starken Tobak.
Du musst doch nur an dem Zeug vorbei gehen, und Obst/ Gemüse.. kaufen. 
Wer zum Mc und Anderen geht ist selber schuld, 
es zwingt euch keiner (!) das ihr dort esst, oder mit euren Kindern dort hin geht!!!! 
Eine Diskussion drüber hatten wir schon mal hier klick mich

----------


## urologiker

@schubser: 100% Zustimmung.  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Irma12345

Ja, ich bin selber Schuld. Ich muß das ungesunde Zeugs nicht essen . Genausowenig, wie ein Raucher die Kippen braucht,ein Alkoholiker den Alk nicht trinken muß.
Und trotzdem tue ich es immer wieder und fühle mich deswegen besch...
Zu Mac geh ich übrigends nicht
LG Monika

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Ihr Alle! Liebe Irma, du sprichst mir mit deiner geschichte aus dem Herzen! Ich bin auch Schokoholikerin Und mit Diäten hats bei mir mit 13 Jahren angefangen: Im Krankenhaus sagten sie nämlich meiner Mam, sie müsse gut auf mein gewicht achten weil mein Stoffwechsel verlangsamt sei...pipapo usw ( ich hab seit Geburt Schilddrüsenunterfunktion) Stell dir vor meine Mam sagte mir oft ich soll den Bauch einziehen usw es ist schwierig, sich selber zu akzeptieren, wenn du genau spürst, dass deine Umgebung/ Familie dich nicht akzeptiert! Ich war lange ein Vorzeigekind, bis ich eine schön weibliche Figur bekam eben so 13/14 Jahre. der Jojo effekt ist eim alter Bekannter von mir..  ABER: Mein neuer Hausarzt sagte zu mir (musste wegen Schilddrüse hin) ich solle abnehmen und er bot mir auch Hilfe an- das hat mich sehr motiviert!  Ich habe für mich gemerkt, wenn ich keine Schokolade zu Hause habe, ess ich auch keine! Manchmal kaufe ich mir auswärts etwas( möglichst klein und wenig) und habe gelernt zu geniessen. Schubser hat natürlich ganz recht: Bewegung ist einfach das Wirksamste! Mein BMI ist etwa 35.. habe gute pläne und was ich noch gelernt habe, mir zu verzeihen! Wenn ich nämlich frustriert bin, wegen zuviel essens, ess ich gleich noch mehr! ICH BIN EINE FRUSTESSERIN! DU AUCH?  Dann musst du herausfinden, was gegen den Frust wirksamer  hilft, zBsp. Sport! gesunde Getränke... und vielleicht eine Therapie  Ich konnte mit Hilfe einiger guter Bücher auf ein Grundproblem stossen das ich jetzt aus anderer Sicht betrachten kann....such die wurzel des ÜBELS,die sind wahrscheinlich nicht körperlich... Ich wünsch dir viel Mut und Kraft, dein persönliches Wunschgewicht anzustreben und schau mal bei  www.abnehmfragen.net rein. liebe grüsse sammlerin

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo liebe Sammlerin
Im Moment geht es mir gefühlsmäßig gut ...und dann hab ich auch keine Probleme mit dem Essen .  
Ich habe bereits Therapie gemacht ,stationär und ambulant . Dort wurde richtiges Essverhalten geübt.(Nicht durch Kalorienzählen) Immer wieder wurde gefragt:"warum ißt du jetzt? Mußt du das essen? wie geht es dir dabei?"Das hat mir gut geholfen,bewußter zu essen .Zu sehen,was ich eigentlich esse und wieviel. Seitdem habe ich a) nicht mehr weiter zugenommen ,b)auch etwas abzunehmen.
Aber ich rutsche durch viele Ängste immer wieder in Depressionen ....und dann kann ich das Essen nicht mehr kontrollieren. Dann ist mir einfach alles egal;Gewicht,Aussehen,mehr Schmerzen wegen Arthrose im Fuß. 
Jetzt habe ich eine Hypnosetherapie angefangen und hoffe, damit die Ängste in den Griff zu bekommen(und damit auch das Gewicht) 
Vielen Dank für den Link . Ich bin da bereits angemeldet 
Was tust du, um dein Gewicht in den Griff zu bekommen? Kämpfst du alleine? 
Darf ich mal fragen, was das für Bücher sind?
LG Monika

----------


## Sammlerin

Hy Monika!  ja, hab unterdessen auch gesehen, dass du bereits bei anehmfragen bist, super! Ich bin dort als "tomätchen angemeldet. Also 1. las ich "die Erbsenprinzessin" von Renate Göckel (mit einem Test für HSP) 2. "sind sie hochsensibel?" von eleine N. Aron (auch mit HSP-test) 3.Lastentragen- die verkannte Gabe,hochsensible Menschen als emotionale Lastenträger von Dirk Lüling  Also ich weiss jetzt, dass ich zu den Hochsensiblen Menschen gehöre. Bücher sind empfehlenswert, sowie diese Internetseite, da kann man auch den Test machen und vieles lernen! http://www.zartbesaitet.net/ Es könnte schon sein, dass du auch zu dieser "Gattung" gehörst. Wünsch viel Spass beim Stöbern!

----------


## Ice

Hab mir gedacht ich schließ mich euch mal an und "oute" mich ebenfalls 
Ich gelte ebenfalls Essgestört, meine Diagnose fällt unter EDNOS (Eating Disorder not otherwise spezified) was bei mir allerdings bedeutet Magersucht mit einem BMI von über 17,5
Ich bekomms jedoch inzwischen recht gut auf die Reihe zumindest das zu essen was ich brauche 
Wünsche euch allen den gleichen Erfolg!

----------


## Lotti

Hey ihr, 
habe den Thread gerade entdeckt.Ich "oute" mich dann auch mal,mit 13 fing
bei mir die Magersucht an bzw war ein Wechsel zwischen Hungern und Fressen
um es dann wieder zu erbrechen.
Bei mir hatte es vielerlei Gründe wie alles began,vom typischen "Teenagergehabe"
man sei zu dick bis zur absoluten Selbstbeherrschung des eigenen Körpers.
Mit 13 Jahren habe ich bei damaligen 1,68 m normale 56 kg gewogen,mit
14 Jahren waren es dann bei 1,69 m mein absolutes Tiefgewicht von 38 kg und
selbst damals habe ich mich immer noch als zu dick empfunden.
Und der ständige wechsel zwischen hungern und erbrechen zerrte arg an meinem
Körper,meine Backenzähne waren durch die ständige Magensäure schon sehr in
Mitleidenschaft gezogen,ständig war mir kalt und ich hatte einen starken
Haarausfall.
Mit 16 jahren bei 1,70m hielt ich dann lange Zeit ein Gewicht von 47 kg.Irgendwann
schlichen sich dann mehr Kilos hinzu und mein Gewicht war dann durchgehend
50 kg.Das Erbrechen hatte ich damals hinter mich gelassen,aber mein Essverhalten
war immer noch gestört mal hungerte ich und mal habe ich "normal" gegessen.
Mit 21 Jahren und immer noch 50 kg wurde ich dann Schwanger,da wurde mir dann
klar,dass ich jetzt nicht nur Verantwortung für mich mehr habe und hörte mit dem
Phaseweisen Hungern auf und hab gegessen wie ein Schlot.Im nachhinnein habe
ich nie wieder so unbeschwert gegessen wie in der Schwangerschaft.Ich habe gerne
gegessen,mir hat es geschmeckt,ohne schlechtes Gewissen und nicht einmal habe ich
nen Ekel vorm Essen gehabt.Zum Ende der Schwangerschaft wog ich dann aber auch
85 kg,nach der Geburt meiner Kleinen immer hin noch 79 kg,das ist jetzt 19 Monate her und jetzt hängt mein Gewicht bei 62 kg und ich bin echt unglücklich damit.
Früher hätte ich das Gewicht in Null-Komma-Nix wieder herrunter gehungert,ABER das
möchte ich nicht mehr,da ich jetzt für meine Tochter Verantwortung habe.
Klar,mein Essverhalten ist immer noch sehr gestört im Tagesablauf,aber ich glaube,dass ich auf einen guten Weg bin.

----------


## Nane

Bin gerade auf Umwegen auf diesen Thread gestoßen und hab natürlich mit Interesse gelesen. Ich kram ihn jetzt einfach mal wieder aus ;-) Geoutet hab ich mich in meiner Vorstellung ja eigentlich schon. Habe eine Essstörung, genau bezeichnen kann ich sie nicht. Es fing mit einer magersüchtigen Phase an, wobei ich "magersüchtig" hier nicht gern verwende. Hatte ja immer noch Normalgewicht mit 57 kg auf 1,67 m. Aber dieses ständige Lügen, ich hätte Magenschmerzen, mir wäre schlecht, ich hätte schon gegessen etc. war ich leid und so kam dann die Bulimie. Natürlich log ich immer noch, aber längst nicht mehr so viel wie ich es vorher getan hatte. In Kurzform kann ich sagen, dass ich durch die Psychotherapie genau weiß wie ich mich verhalten muss, um normal essen zu können. Damit immerhin nicht der _körperlich veranlasste_ Heißhunger durch Senkung des Blutzuckers eintritt. Den _psychisch bedingten_, den hab ich bis heute noch nicht richtig unter Kontrolle. Es gibt Höhen und Tiefen. Oftmals glaube ich auch nicht, dass ich diese Essstörung jemals wieder loswerde. Es ist schwer und irgendwie ist sie auch ein Teil von mir selbst. Sogar meine Psychologin hat gesagt, dass es sein kann, dass ich in extremen Situationen immer wieder auf das Essen zurückgreifen werde. Aber ich kann lernen damit umzugehen. 
Was mich, neben meinem eigenen Teil, den ich gern erzählen wollte, auch bewegt hat zu antworten, war folgendes:  

> Maedels lernt euren Koerper zu lieben, denn niemand ist perfekt!

 Verbessere mich, wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe. Ich meine das nicht böse. Aber bei einer Essstörung geht es unterbewusst nicht primär darum dünn zu sein. Es hört sich paradox an, aber eigentlich ist es so. Ulrikes Erzählung erklärt es ganz gut, finde ich.   

> .... Ich hätte zu der Zeit gerne so ausgesehen, wie diese Mädchen.
> Gedanklich habe ich dieses spezielle Aussehen immer mit der größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit kombiniert, dass dies primär bei meiner Mutter dazu führen würde, dass sie mich "mehr" lieben würde.
> Zum besseren Verständnis möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich im Schatten meines ein Jahr älteren Bruders, der chronisch krank war, aufgewachsen bin. Krankheitsbedingt, mußte sich meine Mutter viel um meinen Bruder kümmern. Ich war eher ein aufgewecktes, sportliches und gesundheitlich robustes Kind. Sorgen mußte sich meine Mutter eigentlich nicht um mich machen. Ich bin aber immer mit dem Gefühl aufgewachsen, (habe dies auch mit ca fünf Jahren meiner Mutter gegenüber so erwähnt) dass meine Mutter meinen Bruder "lieber" hatte.
> Die Erkrankung hat sich bei mir von "allein" wieder zurückgebildet, als ich durch Wohnortwechsel, zur Aufnahme eines Studiums, sozusagen abgenabelt war.

 Ich möchte dich nicht angreifen damit. Alles was ich sagen will ist, dass man eine Essstörung nicht dadurch besiegen kann, indem man lernt sich selbst zu lieben. Es geht nicht um einen selbst, sondern um Gefühle, Probleme oder anderes, was man nicht ausdrücken kann. Bei Ulrike reichte es umzuziehen. 
Liebe Grüße!
Nane  :x_hello_3_cut:  
P.S.: Hoppla, hab die anderen Beiträge völlig übersehen xD Also bezieht sich mein Beitrag nur auf die erste Seite^^

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Nane 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Patientenfragenforum. Also ich hatte im Alter zwischen 15 bis 19 Bullimie. Lag genau wie Du im Normalgewicht, hatte meine Regelblutung. Nachdem ich mich damals entschlossen habe, etwas dagegen zu tun, bin ich zur ambulanten psychosozialen-Beratung der Caritas gegangen. Am Anfang häufiger, später 1xpro Woche. Das hatte den Vorteil, dass man nicht durch die Mühle einer Klinik mußte und somit einen "Stempel" aufgedrückt zu bekommen. Es war ein langer Weg, kann aber heute behaupten, ich bin wieder gesund. Ich bin verheiratet, habe etwas Übergewicht, mit dem ich aber gut leben kann und mit dem ich gut zurecht komme. 
Aber auch heute stelle ich fest, dass ich meine Gewichtsangabe ungerne preisgebe bzw. als ich mal Weight Watchers machte regelrecht vor dem Wiegen mit Stress reagierte. Ich habe dann meistens den ganzen Tag über wenig getrunken und gegessen. Deshalb sage ich mir heute warum soll ich mir diesen Stress machen, ich genieße mein Essen, liebe meine Familie und ich liebe (akzeptiere) meinen Körper so, wie er ist.  
Vielleicht ist diese Art der Therapie auch eine Möglichkeit, Deine Sucht hinter Dich zu bringen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Durchhaltevermögen und Geduld. Denn was über Jahre sich entwickelt hat, kann man nicht so mal eben mit einer kl. "Pille" therapieren. 
Alles Gute
Tanja

----------


## Nane

Hi Filliz!
Dass du die Bulimie erfolgreich überstanden hast, find ich echt super klasse! Das ist nicht einfach...! Deine Worte haben mir doch schon ein wenig Mut gemacht. Es zeigt, dass es anscheinend ja doch möglich ist. 
Ich bin etwas neugierig und hoffe, dass ich nicht zuviel frage^^ 
Vielleicht kannst du mir ja etwas von deiner Therapie erzählen? Was habt ihr gemacht? Wie lange hat es gedauert bis du dich selbst als gesund bezeichnet hast? Wie bist du mit Rückschlägen umgegangen und hast du heute noch welche? Wie bist du am Anfang mit deinem Gewicht umgegangen (du meintest, du seist übergewichtig, deshalb frage ich :-) )? Und eine letzte Frage noch: Habt ihr zunächst den Auslöser den ES betrachtet oder erst die Essproblematik an sich?
So, das war's erstmal. Es ist nur so selten, dass ich jemanden treffe, der von sich tatsächlich behaupten kann, die ES besiegt zu haben. Ehrlich, ich find das echt toll! Und danke für deine lieben Worte! Ich werde nicht aufgeben! :-) 
Liebe Grüße!
Nane

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Nane 
 Puh, wie lange es eigentlich gedauert hat, kann ich so gar nicht genau sagen. Gut 1 1/2 bis 2 Jahre bestimmt. Und bis sich das dann im Kopf gefestig hat bestimmt nocheinmal 1 Jahr. Sicherlich gab es auch Phasen des Rückfalls, diese wurden dann während der Therapie besprochen, was mögliche Auslöser waren. 
In den ersten Gesprächen wurde über Kindheit, Familie und momentane Situation gesprochen. Auslöser, war wohl ein Umzug mit 14 Jahren, Schulwechsel und falscher schulischer Ehrgeiz. In der damaligen, neuen Schule, waren die Mädchen hagerer und noch nicht so körperlich Entwickelt wie ich. Hinzu kam die Werbung, die immer diese makellosen Körper der Kultserien wie "Drei Engel für Charly, Dallas und Denver Clan". 
Ich glaube ich wollte dem Schönheitsideal gerecht werden, ohne zu verzichten. Das morgendliche Wiegen bestimmte dann meine Tagesverfassung. Sobald das Gewicht um nur 100 oder 200g nach oben hin vom Vortag abwich, war der Tag gelaufen. Ich hatte Stess und setzte mich selbst unter Druck. Hinzu kam, dass ich immer möglichst viel zum Trinken hatte, damit ich´s hinterher wieder leichter loswerden konnte. 
Bei der Therapie habe ich dann ein Essens-Tagebuch geführt. In diesem wurde alles, was ich aß und trank (jedes Gummibärchen, jedes Stück Schokolade, jede handvoll Chips.......) eingetragen. Auch Gefühle, die nach dem Essen auftraten, wie Stress, schlechtes Gewissen, Verzweifelung, Zufriedenheit usw., wurden eingetragen und bei der Therapiebesprechung angegangen. 
Als ich dann meinen jetztigen Mann kennenlernte und er mich so liebt wie ich war/bin und mir dies auch bestätigt, konnte ich einen endgültigen Schlußstrich unter diese Sucht ziehen. 
Heute bin ich 17 Jahre verheiratet, habe eine 15 jährige Tochter und einen 12 jährigen Sohn. Ich wiege zw. 85 und 87 Kg und versuche, dass es nicht mehr wird. Seit gut zwei Jahren halte ich mein Gewicht. Ich treibe regelmäßig Sport, ernähre mich gesund und bin rundum mit meinem Leben zufrieden.
Vor gut einem Jahr habe ich meiner Tochter von meiner Bullimie erzählt. Grund war eine Unterhaltung, dass eine Freundin sich um Übergewicht sorgen gemacht hatte. Meine Tochter ist normalgewichtig, sie hat eine nette Figur.
Ich finde die Werbung sollte öfter mal normalgewichtige Frauen über den Bildschirm schicken um diesen Magermoddelwahn endlich einhalt zu geben. 
Außerdem mögen lt. Umfrage die Männer lieber Frauen mit "Kurven". 
Ein Zitat lt. Michael Mittermaier:"Gebeine sind nicht errotisch!" :yes_3_cut:  
So jetzt ist mein Faden erst mal weg. Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, kannst Du mir auch ruhig eine private Nachricht zukommen lassen. 
Ich drücke Dich und Dir ganz fest die Daumen :s_thumbup:  
Tanja

----------

